# Want to Buy Morels



## satdeb (May 16, 2013)

Looking to buy 3-4 lbs of fresh picked morels. You can ship to me or I can pick up if located in chicago's west burbs.


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

I have extra to sell. Depending on the logistics, quality and quantity, I normally charge between $25 and $50 per #. How much are you looking for?


----------

